
Neural Re-Rendering of Humans from a Single Image [pdf] - Hard_Space
http://gvv.mpi-inf.mpg.de/projects/NHRR/data/1415.pdf
======
Hard_Space
Here's a YouTube demonstration from the producers of the paper:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7fGsSNKMc4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7fGsSNKMc4)

